# Jackson's 3rd week in agility (w/ video!)



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

So class started off a little iffy... I didn't think he was all that into it today. He seemed more interested in sniffing and peeing and about everything else for the first 15 mins.

We started with the tunnel which is did PERFECT on last class but this class she made it longer and also made a 'curve' to it so Jackson would go in the tunnel and then pop out the same end he came in! LOL. It was cute so I let it slide and stopped myself from getting frustrated! After all, it's all about HIM having fun. Oh and it was also a tad bit by my fault... I had a treat in the hand I was luring him into the tunnel with so I think he was too concerned about the treat itself, the trainer pointed out what I was doing.

I'd say about 20 minutes into the class he started becoming into it again. We practiced the jumps but this time in a circle and it's apparently to help them gain speed while jumping.

We were also 'introduced' to the weaves although I had already practiced with Jackson at home, but I did it incorrectly so we are re-learning the proper way. He did great!

He just LOVES the a-frame. Like we walk by it (and it's a big one) and he walks up on it even without me telling him to, lol. It's by far his favorite! We also did the dog walk which he was comfortable with as well.

Anyways, we started doing a sequence of the tire jump and the tunnel together so we drop the leash and he did awesome! We did tunnel practice 2 times first before doing both in a sequence. So I asked the nice lady in line behind me to video for me and this is all I got. But at least it's something! I didn't want to ask too much of her because it's hard since we are all trying to control/train our dogs, so I didn't wanna be a pain in the butt, LOL. I'm hoping I can drag my mom or friend up there to snap some pics!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMjjbNoE67Q&feature=player_embedded

Ignore the HUMAN behind the animal trying to hold my pants up and keep my treat bag situated!


----------

